# Original Costume Idea



## Dreamer (Apr 16, 2008)

I have an idea for a costume that I never seen before. Originaly I was going to do a Sweeney Todd Costume for this upcoming Halloween but I think theres gonna be too many running around. Anyways my idea came from watching an old cheesey movie from the 80's, "Howard the Duck". I usually make my costumes from scratch but I think this will be very challenging. Any Ideas or suggestions on what I can use to create a Howard the Duck Costume? any would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

you want to be Howard?


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, Howard the Duck. I know I would have to create a head , I think that would be the hardest part of the costume.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

local fabric store like Joann would have a section with open cell foam, its cheaper on ebay sometimes, but if you get that in like 1/2 or 1/4 inch thickness it should hold up and be light weight, just build a wire frame and use contact cement to fix it down. the eyes might be tricky but the open cell foam and cement trick could work for the body too

not the same character but it might help a little :Cosplay.com - Donald Duck - Hello_Kitty


----------

